
New tidal energy system could help power UK - dharma1
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/08/05/us-tidal-energy-idUSKCN0QA1IX20150805
======
semi-extrinsic
So they're estimating 30 MW at a cost of $250 mill., which is very similar to
existing medium-size solar power plants such as [1]. That's interesting. But
man, TFA desperately needs an illustration of that turbine geometry.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webberville_Solar_Farm](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webberville_Solar_Farm)

------
SixSigma
The production price for this of £100 per MWh is what I currently pay retail
price for my electric in the UK.

